# Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x107) Update2



## Mandalorianer (26 Apr. 2012)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

hot :thx:schön


----------



## Bapho (26 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Vielen Dank fuer die wunderbaren Aufnahmen von Michelle!


----------



## SSmurf (26 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Fantastische Frau :WOW:

Danke fürs uppen !!!

:thumbup:


----------



## chini72 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Und wenn man von hinten anfängt zu gucken, ZIEHT sie sich AUS!!


----------



## tellwand (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Tolle Frau,tolle Bilder - Dankeschön.


----------



## Jone (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

:thx: für die Traumfrau :WOW: super sexy


----------



## Karrel (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

sie ist einfach verdammt heiß!


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

ich dachte, sie hätte sich von ihrem Bodyguard mit der Nazi-Tätowierung getrennt? Das ist er doch, oder?


----------



## armin (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

toll :thx:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Danke für die fantastische Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Was für einen geilen Body sie aber auch hat! Danke


----------



## General (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Q (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

:drip: ach wat fein :drip: :thx:


----------



## Bennson (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Sie ist einfach die Beste....Super Aufnahmen, vielen Dank fürs posten


----------



## Lone*Star (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Immer noch die ultimative Granate :thx:


----------



## hawk9 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x17)*

Danke für mal wieder neue tolle Einblicke :thumbup:

Wer ist die Kleine im blauen Slip?? Sieht auch super aus!


----------



## beachkini (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x57) Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(40 Dateien, 38.135.032 Bytes = 36,37 MiB)


----------



## Gerd23 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x47) Update*

was für eine Frau, danke


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x47) Update*

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Lecker! Vielen Dank!


----------



## beachkini (27 Apr. 2012)

(60 Dateien, 72.843.164 Bytes = 69,47 MiB)

thx Preppie & oTTo


----------



## Rony63 (27 Apr. 2012)

Rattenscharf die Michelle.:thumbup:


----------



## Steve67 (27 Apr. 2012)

zauberhaftes Lächeln und der Rest ist auch sehr schön


----------



## bluthund (27 Apr. 2012)

Super diese Frau,
vielen Dank fürs uppen !!!!


----------



## baumfred (27 Apr. 2012)

Mein Gott ist die heiß!


----------



## luuckystar (27 Apr. 2012)

Michelle ist die Beste!
Vielen Dank


----------



## BloodyGermanTourist (27 Apr. 2012)

Sehr heiß die Michelle!


----------



## chini72 (28 Apr. 2012)

Die Bilder sind der Hammer!! Bei so einer Frau auch kein Problem!


----------



## iceman66 (28 Apr. 2012)

:thx::thx:


----------



## dida (28 Apr. 2012)

klasse bilder!!!


----------



## newbie110 (28 Apr. 2012)

hammer


----------



## Chris Töffel (28 Apr. 2012)

Tolle Fotos. Das wenige bedeckte hätte sie ja auch noch weglassen können.


----------



## walme (28 Apr. 2012)

Danke Michelle :thumbup: immer schön deine Urlaubsbilder​


----------



## desert_fox (28 Apr. 2012)

was ein körper! gestählter sexappeal!


----------



## Katzun (28 Apr. 2012)

mehr geht nicht!


----------



## mamamia (29 Apr. 2012)

Einfach der Wahnsinn, danke.


----------



## emma2112 (29 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## 60y09 (29 Apr. 2012)

Schönste Frau, EVER !

Kann das sein, dass die ( . ) ( . ) noch größer sind als sonst ?

ist sie etwa ... ?


----------



## robsen80 (29 Apr. 2012)

Danke danke danke


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (29 Apr. 2012)

*Here 154 HQ Pics of Michelle Hunziker in Miami

*delete*

pics with childs from celebs under 16 years are forbidden here
*


----------



## shy (29 Apr. 2012)

super. danke


----------



## beobachter5 (30 Apr. 2012)

thx


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2012)

Michelle Hunziker feuert Leibwächter: Das bedeuten die Nazi-Tattoos des Bodyguards - Leute - Bild.de

Soweit zum Thema gefeuert 
Das ist er doch, oder?


----------



## power72 (30 Apr. 2012)

Ein Traum die Frau :thumbup:


----------



## maui2010 (4 Mai 2012)

Holllla!!!!


----------



## holo22 (5 Mai 2012)

super bilder vielen dank


----------



## Riki (5 Mai 2012)

wow wunderbar schönen Dank


----------



## zebra (5 Mai 2012)

was für ein hammer traumkörper! wahnsinn


----------



## Renegad3 (5 Mai 2012)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## br_hansi (6 Mai 2012)

wetten das, das das ein steiler zahn ist?


----------



## ampel11 (6 Mai 2012)

geniale fotos WOW


----------



## tr1990 (6 Mai 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## oerli (6 Mai 2012)

sieht sie nicht toll aus?


----------



## magellan (6 Mai 2012)

Michelle ist immer ein Foto wert


----------



## mattis10 (8 Mai 2012)

Wowwwwwwww echt klasse


----------



## franzbauer (5 Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## dinsky (14 Juni 2012)

die sieht mindestens genauso gut aus, wie vor 10 jahren. tolle frau. vielen dank (auch fürs update).


----------



## Kimbo24 (15 Juni 2012)

Super Bilder. Vielen Dank


----------



## korat (6 Juli 2012)

Waaaaahnsinn !


----------



## Skype (15 Sep. 2012)

thx hauptsache sie redet nicht ;D


----------



## ewu50 (16 Sep. 2012)

Wow, was für eine Frau.


----------



## CEC (17 Sep. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## madmaik1971 (17 Sep. 2012)

einfach nur ein Traum, wow *sabber*


----------



## hell111 (25 Sep. 2012)

what a body


----------



## angel55 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke mehr davon


----------



## rangers86 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## matula (25 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## MarcLB (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## CmMember (25 Sep. 2012)

scheiße ist das ne MILF


----------



## fcn (25 Sep. 2012)

Hammergeil!


----------



## jackie3aq11 (25 Sep. 2012)

hammer bilder danke


----------



## coloradi (25 Sep. 2012)

:thx: Ich freu mich schon auf ihren nächsten Urlaub!


----------



## narciandi (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die bilde!


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

sooo geil vielen dank!!


----------



## terkel13 (1 Okt. 2012)

Der Bikini ist klasse


----------



## Otto34 (2 Okt. 2012)

Danke! Schöne Fotos!


----------



## mojo4711 (2 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## 0minimi0 (2 Okt. 2012)

Hammerbilder!


----------



## Crosser1992 (5 Okt. 2012)

sehr nice...danke


----------



## splatterdaniel (5 Okt. 2012)

Sehr Schick Danke


----------



## johannes1667 (5 Okt. 2012)

meine absoluter Favorit:thx:


----------



## Reason94 (5 Okt. 2012)

geile sau danke


----------



## puffel (6 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## keppsen (6 Okt. 2012)

obwohl ich immer umschalte wenn sie im fernseh is...am strand wäre ich geblieben


----------



## gomit499 (6 Okt. 2012)

sie sollte noch öfter den strand besuchen


----------



## stadtkind (6 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank.


----------



## uFFsel (6 Okt. 2012)

yammi yammi


----------



## living4music (8 Okt. 2012)

Michelle ist halt ne klasse Frau


----------



## scorpio1085 (8 Okt. 2012)

sexy pics, thx.........


----------



## topshot (8 Okt. 2012)

Sexy Sexy vielen dank für die Bilder


----------



## royster (8 Okt. 2012)

Eine wirklich super hammergeile Frau!! :thumbup:
Wie kann man nur so einen Körper haben.
Da hat der liebe Gott sich wirklich selbst übertroffen 

:thx:


----------



## tensai (8 Okt. 2012)

was für ne frau gibt nix geileres im bikini


----------



## naich3 (8 Okt. 2012)

not bad, not bad....


----------



## Stöffu (8 Okt. 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## giwy (8 Okt. 2012)

Da danke ich auch recht brav!


----------



## marler111 (13 Okt. 2012)

danke, danke


----------



## Chrisse123 (13 Okt. 2012)

Diese Frau ist der helle Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## ironboyy (14 Okt. 2012)

heiss, sehr heiss


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## pauleta (21 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## qualle (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für michelle


----------



## wstar (21 Okt. 2012)

hui, ein hübsches Motiv!


----------



## coravi (22 Okt. 2012)

Was für eine Figur


----------



## shark (10 Nov. 2012)

Schöner Bikini


----------



## motze (10 Nov. 2012)

Michelle ist klasse


----------



## chris_227 (10 Nov. 2012)

toller Anblick


----------



## achim0081500 (11 Nov. 2012)

sie hat einfach traumhafte Titten


----------



## Year One (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - in Bikini on vacation at the Beach in Miami 26.04.2012 (x57) Update*

 ein Traum diese Frau


----------



## Mampfer (11 Nov. 2012)

Na da hat sie den Fotografen ja regelrecht zu dem Zeitpunkt bestellt und sich schön in Pose gesetzt um im Gespräch zu bleiben.


----------



## xxx07 (12 Nov. 2012)

supeer danke:WOW:


----------



## elco (13 Nov. 2012)

wann ist endlich wieder sommer?


----------



## Peter.Parmesan (13 Nov. 2012)

Wahnsinn !!!!


----------



## porky25 (13 Nov. 2012)

Ein Traum von Bikini


----------



## mixman (13 Nov. 2012)

Ich glaube Michelle läßt sich ziemlich gerne Fotografieren

:thx:


----------



## fuzer (14 Nov. 2012)

heiß! danke


----------



## a_ngelika (14 Nov. 2012)

sie hat einen traumkörper


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

super sache!!


----------



## kaka1988 (30 Nov. 2012)

Sie wird einfach immer besser! Wie ein guter Wein! Vielen dank für die tollen Bild!


----------



## celebstalki (30 Nov. 2012)

bei den ganzen bikini aufnahmen kann man sich gar nich entscheiden welche die besten bilder sind


----------



## Grandmaster_P (30 Nov. 2012)

Michelle ist die Beste :thumbup:


----------



## 123wecker (30 Nov. 2012)

die hunziker ist schon ne bombe


----------



## Fischi2011 (1 Dez. 2012)

klasse Frau


----------



## Charlie-66 (1 Dez. 2012)

Hammer Frau. Hammer Bilder. Danke.


----------



## WildWolff (1 Dez. 2012)

Danke dir 
Sehr schöne Bilder 
Gruss
WildWolff
:thumbup::thx::thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Daemon619 (2 Dez. 2012)

Hammer!!!!


----------



## Lumo (2 Dez. 2012)

Danke dafür.:thumbup:


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

tolle bilder von einer tollen frau


----------



## Grandsenior (27 Dez. 2012)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Ein- und Entcremer (neuer Berufszweig). 
Gehalt 0€
Dafür alles sehen und dürfen :crazy:


----------



## Bowes (14 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für die Fotos von der hübschen *


----------



## 261690 (14 Mai 2015)

aber hallo was für ein anblick

danke für goldene michelle


----------



## peter.hahn (15 Jan. 2019)

Danke für das update


----------



## Markus 19 (11 Juni 2020)

Wow was für ein buddy danke für diese tollen Bilder


----------

